
Take action now: Elected Officials, Commit To A Free And Open Internet - nlwhittemore
http://www.change.org/petitions/view/elected_officials_commit_to_a_free_and_open_internet
======
nlwhittemore
At Change.org, we call this an "Evergreen" petition.

It's purpose is not to cause a specific or discreet change, but instead to
signal to elected officials about the sentiment in the body public.

The way Change.org's petitions work is that every time anyone signs this, it
automatically and immediately delivers it to their elected officials. We've
found this to be dramatically more effective than delivering a number of
signatures after a petition has run its course.

